# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 7/12/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The plan came together today. Our first wade over thigh to waist deep sand pockets produced good numbers of trout. The water was chalky green and the baits that worked best were white ice, dirty tequila, and pumpkinseed.


Lunch time we decided to walk knee deep flats looking for cruising reds, and after an hour or so of walking, 3 pods of 10-15 reds showed up in front of us. Gold spoons and pumpkinseed is what we threw, but I donâ€™t believe it really mattered! Lol


Give me a call or shoot me a text to get your trip is the books for 

August/September dates. You wonâ€™t want to miss it!


----------

